# Livery Yard Targeted in Leeds



## MizzPurpleKitten (31 December 2010)

Just posting this to make you all aware and also in the vain hope that someone may come accross something.....

The livery yard where I keep my horses ( Leeds LS12 Area) was cleaned out of all tack and a load of feed either Late Weds night (29th) or Early Thurs Morning (30th). Whoever did this broke into every storage box, feed room, tack locker, trailer and horsebox on the yard. They knew where to get in and out without causing alarm and they even fed the more 'vocal' horses on the yard to keep them quiet! The worst bit is that they left a dog behind, in a very bad way.....poor girl was terrified and in need of a vet.

In total there's about 20 saddles, 40 bridles and a whole feed room worth of feed gone.....some of the tack was cheap synthetic stuff but a lot of it was good quality Leather Brands such as Farrington, Keiffer and Sabre.

Just giving you all a heads up so hopefully anyone in the area can be pre-warned.


----------



## Smitty (1 January 2011)

I am sorry to read this and shocked about the dog.  Worrying too when you think how much they 'knew'.

My little terrier was stolen and as well as all the usual things I put him on a  website which started in the summer called 'It's been nicked'.  It has grown quite a lot now and there is a fair bit of stuff on there.  All you need to register is a crime number, which I expect you will have and it is completely free.  There are several horses on there, trailers and quite a bit of tack including a large amount of saddles taken from one place.

I hope the dog is OK and you get some news of your tack.


----------



## Cuffey (1 January 2011)

If you havent already please tell Horsewatch
My contact for this area is julie.hansord@westyorkshire.pnn.police.uk

There are more contacts here:
http://www.westyorkshire.police.uk/?Page=117|Horsewatch+Scheme

Watch ebay for your good saddles
Less valuable will go through horse sales 

Get the press in to take pictures of the dog and tell the story--someone may recognise it

Be especially careful when your tack is replaced they could be back
Datatag saddles etc
Mark with Smartwater--notices up in yard
CCTV


----------



## MollyMoomin (1 January 2011)

Oh no  Thanks for the heads up, we're in LS21 and will let my YOs know.

Hope you get everything back, soon and the dog is OK.


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 January 2011)

So sorry to hear this.Hope you get your tack back.Keep an eye on ebay,preloved and freeads. Poor dog,hope shes ok.


----------



## dawn m (1 January 2011)

is this LB's yard at LM? just wondered or if its another yard,  sorry to hear about the dog too theres no need to injure the animals.


----------

